# Deutschemeisterschaft



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

hi jungs, ich wollt mal fragen wo ich mich für die dm anmelden muss?

vielen dank!
henrik!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Mai 2003)

BDR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

der ist ziemlich groß!


----------



## Levelboss (12. Mai 2003)

beim Berend Meyer

[email protected]


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

danke felix!


----------



## Levelboss (12. Mai 2003)

kein problem. habe ich doch gerne gemacht!


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)




----------



## tommytrialer (12. Mai 2003)

wenn wir shcon einen thrad haben kann jeder kommt ja mal reinschreiben was für ne dm er fährt(20° und oder 26°)
und was für ne klasse!!
ich fahr 20° und 26° und fahr bei beidem junioren
gruß thomas

@ felix du alte s.. hast seh ja alle bei der ndm gesäckelt(geschlagen)
freu mich schon auf die mtb dm gegen dich zu fahren


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Mai 2003)

Ach muss man sich da anmelden, wenn da mitfahren will, auch bei Master??
Max
P.S. Wie lange vorher??


----------



## Levelboss (12. Mai 2003)

Ich fahre genau wie tommytrialer auch 20" und MTB-DM (beides Junioren).

 felix


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Mai 2003)

Also so richtig habe ich das jetzt noch net gerafft, wie das mit den Klassen ist. Auf meiner Lizenz steht UCI --> Junior 
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich dann dort auch bei den Junioren (26") aufgrund meines Alters fahren müsste. Gibts dann aber net auch die Expert und Master Sektionen??? 

MATZE

PS: @ Aramis 

Denkst du bitte an mich bezüglich Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

ich hab meine 2003er lizenz noch nicht mal!

p.s. ich fahr 26" grün. ob ich 20 mitfahre muss ich nochmal gucken!


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

ich hab meine 2003er lizenz noch nicht mal!

ich fahr 26" grün. ob ich 20 mitfahre muss ich nochmal gucken!


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

ups!


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

Jungens,
das is ne DM und kein Vorstadt-Contest. Da kann man nicht einfach so hingehen und mitmachen. Such dir nen Verein und lass dir ne Lizenz ausstellen, dann kannste starten.

Ach ja, Maks, Master heißt, du fährst mit mir in der gleichen Klasse. Freu mich schon


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2003)

hab ich irgentwo geschrieben das ich kein verein habe?
ne!
ich habe auch nur geschrieben das ich keine lizenz habe, dass heißt aber noch nicht, dass sie nicht beantragt ist!


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

lol,
ich würd mir mit dem Lizenzantrag auch Zeit lassen, bis das Jahr schon zur Hälfte rum ist.  (Doppelaugenroll!!!)

Außerdem war das Mit dem Verein und der Lizenz eher auf Max bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2003)

Elite (Jahrgang 83 und älter) und junioren (84 und jünger) is  lizenzklasse, da wird um die Deutsche meisterschaft gefahren. Master und Expert is leistungsklasse, da wird dann um den deutschen trialpokal gefahren. 

ich fahr 26" Elite


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

@Max
Für dein P.S.:
...so schnell wie möglich


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

Hm, sicher?
Soweit ich weiß, braucht man bei der DM auch für Expert und Master eine Lizenz.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2003)

ne also soweit ich weiss gibts bei  er DM 26" nur die zwei lizenzklassen elite und junioren. war ja letztes jahr auch so..


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

Außerdem unterscheidet man Alters- und Leistungsklassen, des hat mit Lizenz oder Nicht-Lizenz nix zu tun.

Um noch mal drauf rumzukauen: Bei uns sind Expert und Master auch Lizenz-Klassen und bei der WM brauchste dafür auch ne Lizenz, deswegen denke ich nicht, dass es bei der DM anders ist. Die Ausnahme ist mir nur von der SDM bekannt. Aber ich informier mich deswegen nochmal. Das interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2003)

das hat sehr wohl was mit lizenz oder nicht lizenz zu tun! will man lizenz fahren geht es nach alter. lizenzklasse is also quasi eine altersklasse, weil man je nach alter die entsprechende spur fahren muss. 

bei der Dm war es letztes jahr definitiv so dass es die zwei lizenzklassen elite und junioren gab die um die DM gefahren sin. Und dann noch expert und master - dt. trialpokal.

--> 
http://scifi.pages.at/trialsport_2002/dm-mtb.htm


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2003)

wie das jetz mit den klassen bei der odm sdm wm etc. is, is ja jetz wurscht. Hier gehts um die DM. Das wird zu kompliziert wenn wir jetz alles verlgeichen... is eh end der scheiss dass es keine einheitliche klassen farben etc. einteilung gibt... null system drin.


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2003)

"Teilnahme: Teilnehmer müssen in Besitz einer gültigen BDR - Lizenz sein. Ausländische Starter mit UCI Lizenz können in Tageswertung teilnehmen."

Wo steht, dass das für den deutschen Trial-Pokal nicht gilt?

Ich meine nur, dass des nix mit Lizenz zu tun hat, weil bei der ODM Master und Expert als Lizenzklasse gefahren wird. Trotzdem isses ne Leistungsklasse, geht also nicht nach dem Alter (sondern nach der Leistung).
Warum wiederhole ich mich eigentlich?

Will jetzt auch nicht mit dir streiten, vielleicht irre ich mich ja einfach. Ich hol mal Infos ein, am besten gleich beim Fachwart oder so, einfach mal um Sicherheit zu haben.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2003)

ach kein plan wie das jetz genau is..  100%ig sicher bin ich mir natürlich auch nich.


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Mai 2003)

[email protected]
am besten ihr mailt direkt dem berend meyer der weiss auf jeden fall bescheid und gibt euch auskunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (13. Mai 2003)

ich weiss noch net ob ich hinkomme, kann sein das ich sa schule hab und für einen tag isses zu weit für mich! 
toto


----------



## aramis (13. Mai 2003)

Also, das sagt der Joachim Will dazu:
"Hallo Aramis,
[...] Im Norden und Süden sind die Klassen Elite MTB, Master MTB und Experten MTB natürlich wie bei der DM Lizenzklassen. Im Norden werden die Eliteklassen 20" und 26" sowie Junioren und Master26" zusammen gewertet. Bei der DM fahren die Elite und die Junioren um die Deutsche Meisterschaft, die Master und Experten um den Deutschen Trial Pokal. Qualofikation zu internationalen Wettbewerben (WM, WC, EM) geht nur über Elite und Junioren."


----------



## tobsen (14. Mai 2003)

reicht diese BikeTrial Lizenz von biketrial-germany.de für die teilname an der DM? bei der SDM gilt die ja nicht.

tobi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Mai 2003)

so jetzt reichts: ich werde heute abend den Achim S. anrufen und den fragen, weil als ich letztes Jahr meine Lizenz beantragt habe, stand auch Jugend drauf, obwohl ich expert fahren wollte, letztendlich bin ich gar nit gefahren...........

Falls es jemand intressiert: der Jan mient auch das man keine Lizenz für Master brauch.


----------



## aramis (14. Mai 2003)

Nee, was auf der Lizenz steht, hat nix zu sagen. Bei mir steht auch Junior drauf, obwohl ich Mtb-Elite fahre. Ich glaube, das sind die "normalen" Radsport-Altersklassen; Jedenfalls haben die nix mit Trial zu tun.

@Tobsen: Du brauchst generell eine BDR-Lizenz in D (mit ausnahme der ODM). D. h. wenn Expert und Master bei der DM tatsächlich Lizenzklassen sind, muss es schon eine BDR-Lizenz sein.


----------



## aramis (14. Mai 2003)

Ähm, versteht das jetzt mal nicht falsch, Mtb-Elite ist bei der ODM rot, und genau die Farbe fahr ich bei der DM auch, also Master 
(für Junioren bin ich ein klitzekleines Jährchen zu alt)


----------



## aramis (15. Mai 2003)

Ok, ich hab dem Berend Meyer geschrieben. Der Meint, man benötigt für Expert und Master bei der DM in jedem Fall eine Lizenz:



> Hallo,
> ...
> Benötigt man für den Start in den Klassen Mtb-Master bzw. Mtb-Expert (Deutscher Trialpokal) eine Lizenz oder handelt es sich dabei um lizenzfreie Klassen?
> ...



Antwort


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Du brauchst eine Lizenz.
> ...


----------



## aramis (15. Mai 2003)

Ach ja,
@Biketrialer:


> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *will man lizenz fahren geht es nach alter. lizenzklasse is also quasi eine altersklasse, weil man je nach alter die entsprechende spur fahren muss.*


Ergo: E und M sind bei der DM also Lizenzklassen, gehen aber trotzdem nicht nach dem Alter. D. h. dann Leistungsklassen


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Mai 2003)

jo  ich hab das bissl falsch aufgefasst mit der einteilung in der tabelle http://www.biketrial.de/Bike_Trial/Trialnews/trialnews.html (zweite von oben) da steht oben drüber Lizenzklassen und dann neben master und expert leistungsklassen. Da dacht ich m und e sind dann keine lizenz sondern leistungsklassen (wo man keine Lizenz mehr braucht). Aber es soll wohl heissen, dass das dann trotzdem lizenz is, aber nich nach alter geht.. naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. Mai 2003)

Sagt mal wo muss man denn die nennung für die DM abgeben????


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Mai 2003)

des läuft über deinen Verein, der meldet dich beim BDR für die DM an. 

Adresse: 
Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e.V. 
Referat Leistungssport 
Otto Fleck Schneise 4
D-60528 Frankfurt


----------



## mtb-trialer (17. Mai 2003)

?

reicht es nicht wenn man dem meyer sagt das man kommt und wo fährt?


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Mai 2003)

kein plan ob das auch so geht.. offiziell muss halt die Nennung zur DM über den Verein, Landesverband etc. erfolgen. Aber ich denk das dürft vielleicht auch so gehen dass du dem Berend einfach ne mail schickst und sagst dass du die DM fahren willst, in der und der Klasse usw... schick ihm halt mal ne mail und frag nach..


----------



## mtb-trialer (17. Mai 2003)

danke!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. Mai 2003)

Das Problem dürfte jetzt ja gelöst sein.
und zu mir
fahre wieder Junioren 20" und 26"
Vieleicht Säckel ich euch ja wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2003)

Säckel? Wird das nicht Sackerl geschrieben?  Erkan und Steffan?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Mai 2003)

bei uns wird das so geschrieben

belle italia


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juni 2003)

ist grün eigentlich auch noch dm oder ist dass was anderes?
weil auf meiner klassen einteilung der dm steht gar nicht von grün!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juni 2003)

DM is für Elite (gelb) und Junioren (rot) 
Deutscher Trialpokal is für Master (rot) und Experten (grün)


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juni 2003)

der deutsche trialpokal ist aber auch in bischofsmais!?oder?
gibs da auch alters begrenzungen?


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juni 2003)

jo is alles in B. Bei Master und Experten gibts keine Altersbegrenzung, nur bei elite und Junioren.  http://www.bikepark.net/


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Juni 2003)

also Jungens, jetzt blick ich daerst richtig durch...........
.............ich nix Lizenz, ich nix fahren dm........................


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juni 2003)

so is es


----------



## aramis (2. Juni 2003)

Was ist los??? Hab mich schon gefreut, mit dir Master zu fahren. 
Das 1040 werd ich wohl bis zur DM auch nicht mehr bekommen. (Doppel-)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juni 2003)

@ Tommy >> also großer Trial Guru...sag mal bitte wer nun alles so bei Junioren in Bischofsmais an den start geht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2003)

gute frage!

wer fährt den alles experten?


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Juni 2003)

Also ich glaube ich... auch wnen ich da dann wohl letzter werde...


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Juni 2003)

@ Ronny

jaja...bla...bla...bla 

@ MTB-Trialer

Ich fahre auch Experten! Da lernen wir uns wenigstens mal persöhnlich kennen


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2003)

! 
endlich lerne ich meine internet-liebe kennnen! 

p.s. was fährst du den sonst((klasse)odm,sdm oder ndm)


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Was ist los??? Hab mich schon gefreut, mit dir Master zu fahren.
> Das 1040 werd ich wohl bis zur DM auch nicht mehr bekommen. (Doppel-) *



ara, ich werd mit dir fahren 
wenn mir nich kurz vor den start die muffe geht  

und vorausgesetzt, meine lizenz kommt noch rechtzeitig.

greez
tobi


----------



## aramis (5. Juni 2003)

lol, mach dir mal keine Platte. Ich fahre in Bischofsmais auch das erste mal DM-Rot. Sollte die Lizenz bis zur DM noch nicht da sein, nimm einfach eine Kopie von deinem Antrag mit (vorausgestzt, du hast eine gemacht), damit sollte man i. d. R. auch starten können.


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2003)

des is des erste mal wettkampf, und dann gleich DM   
des mit dem antrag is ne idee, hab aber keine kopie davon gezogen. mal gucken ob sich die noch irgendwie auftreiben lässt.

tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Juni 2003)

Krass... du bist noch nie nen Wettkampf mitgefahren...?


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Juni 2003)

@ MTB-Trialer

Ich fahre ODM Master, aber erst seit diesem Jahr! Voriges Jahr war ich noch in Expert am Start, wobei ich bemerken will, dass Master wesentlich geiler ist (macht mehr fun)! 

&u?
Wie schätzt du dich selber ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. Juni 2003)

Joa, macht aber nur fun, wenn man vorher in Expert die entsprechenden Grundlagen gelegt hat. Die wenigsten steigen gleich eine Klasse höher ein und können sich da halten.
Step by step!
oder:
Man soll den zweiten nicht vor dem ersten Fuß setzen. (is von mir )


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Juni 2003)

Nee...ob ich mich da halten kann wird sich doch erst noch zeigen, aber ich meinte das sektionsbedingt! Bei Master kann man wenigstens mal was reißen im Vergleich zu Expert, wo man fast nur rollen oder halt rumhoppeln musste. Die Sektionen gefallen mir bei Master einfach besser. Endlich das anwenden, was man übt 

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juni 2003)

Ich find Elite eigentlich reicht geil muss ich sagen... da wird man mal richtig gefordert und kommt weiter im Sport.
(ODM>Leider nur Rot für MTB /SDM>Elite=Gelb (auch MTB) findsch geiler schde aber das es das bei uns nicht gibt)


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Krass... du bist noch nie nen Wettkampf mitgefahren...?  *



ja mei, einmal is immer das erste mal. des hat sich halt bisher nich so ergeben, zumal ich etwas gehandycapt bin. aber da muss man halt bissl improvisieren.
---
bei expert will ich aber nich einsteigen, da fahr ich ja in der klasse wie elmarH  des tu ich mir nicht an  

greez
tobi


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Juni 2003)

also extra für dich robi, leider geb ich meine persönlichen dokumentationen und videoanalysen überjeden fahre nicht aus meinem geheimen Archiv heraus. deshalb nur die namen und eine klitzekleine einschätzung.

Thomas Mrohs SDM
des bin ich. hab seid letztem jahr dm(mit nem geliehenem monty) kein mountainbike mehr zwischen den beinen gehabt. hab greade eins bestellt und demnächst wird es produziert so das ich es ein paar tage vorher hab und mitfahren kann 
Einen tag vor der DM fahre ich noch europacup mit

Sebastian Hofffmann SDM
präsentiert wie ich das neue hoffmann mtb, welches heute zu bauen begonnen wurd "gut gedeutscht" (ihr werdet euch über dieses rad den kopf zerbrechen... wartets ab.. des ist...)
naja er kann halt ned antippen fährt aber trotzdem gut.


Felix Mücke(Levelboss) NDM
fährt ein megamo. tippt 7 paletten an. tippt generell alles an ein sehr sauberer guter fahrer.

felix heller NDM
reiner citytrialer aus hannover.freund und trainingspartner von mtb-trial(ECHOFREAK henrik g). hat sauviel style und für 3 jahre erfahrung hat er einiges drauf( weite hinterradsprünge,geländer etc). aber leider kein gefühl für gelände dreck und hangfahren

marco thomä  ODM
der fährt mit nem cresent mtb mit. hab ihn aber nu nie afrhen sehen und weis ned was der so kann

und halt du...
sonst fällt mir niemand mehr in den junioren ein. auf jeden fall wirds sauspannend weil einige gute fahrer dabei sind...

werden wir dann sehen


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ MTB-Trialer
> 
> &u?
> Wie schätzt du dich selber ein? *



also fahre auch seit diesem jahr master in der ndm. wobei ich gehört habe das ndm ja leichter seien soll!
fahren tu ich jetzt seit 3 jahren und bin jetze 15jahre!

master macht aber auf jeden mehr spass wobei ich lustig finde das ich in rot weniger punkte mache als ich in grün hatte! naja bin eben eigentlich nen citytrialer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube Elmar fährt ODM nicht mit... naja weiß nicht ob ich das hier sagen darf... Man wird halt nicht jünger...

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Juni 2003)

Ich glaub nicht das der Thomä junioren mitfährt.... in der ODM ist der mit seinem Crescent auch nur grün gefahren...


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Juni 2003)

zu mir hat er in oelbronn aber gesagt das er junioren fährt

nächste woche werde ich auch ein neues video uppen


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Juni 2003)

was ist eigentlich mit unserem teufelchen?
ich find ein den videos fährt der saugut... fährst du(devil trial) keine wettkämpfe? und zur DM kommst wohl auch ned oder?

thomas


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Juni 2003)

Jaja der Christof...nen ziemlicher Kunde 

Der Rockt die City, dass einem zum Teil der Atem stockt (wie Hüngi), jedoch fühlt er sich in der Natur net so wohl. Oder irre ich mich? Jedenfalls, hauen die beiden oft schnell ab, wenn's an die Naturspots geht, nicht wahr C...oder warum seid ihr am Sonntag so früh verschwunden?

Naja, vielleicht kann man die Saalfelder noch zur ODM überreden...


----------



## aramis (14. Juni 2003)

Nö,
die gehen in der City derb ab und haben einfach einen anderen Bezug zum Sport. Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Warum sollten die Jungs Wettkämpfe fahren? Spätestens wenn die die ganzen Strumpfhosen-Hüpfer zugesicht bekommen, gehen die restlos krachen.

Siehe DDD- Ecke: Da versucht doch bestimmt auch keiner, die ganzen City- Street- Mosher zu nem Dual- Race zu überreden.

Ok, das sagt der richtige  Ich hab ja früher auch immer versucht, die City- Trialer zu Wettkämpfen zu überreden. Und das ist mir auch mit verdammt vielen gelungen 

Ich kann mir in diesem Fall nur einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die beiden an Contests Spass hätten.

@Devil-Trial: Aber zu ´nem ODM-Lauf müsst ihr auf jeden Fall mal mitkommen. Zumindest ein einziges Mal muss man sich das auch als City- Trialer gegeben haben!


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. Juni 2003)

sagt mal habt ihr ne bestätigung von irgentjemand erhalten das die anmeldung entgegengenommen wurde?

grüße henrik!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2003)

nö, das is halt wieder typisch fürn trialsport.. fett verplant alles und nich gescheit organisiert.. da musst halt drauf vertrauen dass deine mail beim berend angekommen is und er die auch gelesen hat..


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. Juni 2003)

is ja schei55e...
und was ist jetzt wenn er se nicht gelesen hat...
kann ich mich dann IN bischofsmais nachmal anmelden? ...


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2003)

naja du kannst dich halt nachmelden, kost dann halt 15 euro oder so extra.. muss man des startgeld eigentlich schon im vorraus überweisen oder is des erst vor ort? Is auch wieder ne weitere unklarheit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2003)

Nachnennungen sind bis 3 Tage vor der Veranstaltung beim BDR möglich. Die Nachnenngebühr in Höhe von 10,00  pro Lauf ist mit dem Startgeld beim Ausrichter zu bezahlen. 
Konto-Nr. 212229 bei der VR-Bank Regen, BLZ 74164149, 
Stichwort Trial 

hm son Müll, jez komm ich da an und darf nich starten weil ichs geld ncih überwiesen hab, es wär ********


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. Juni 2003)

(organisation!)


p.s. da werde ich aber heftigsten protest einlegen wenn die mich nicht starten lassen würden und ich trotzdem ne e-mail gemailt hab..... 
dann gibts ....


----------



## aramis (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *nö, das is halt wieder typisch fürn trialsport.. fett verplant alles und nich gescheit organisiert.. da musst halt drauf vertrauen dass deine mail beim berend angekommen is und er die auch gelesen hat.. *



Jungens, etwas mehr Vertrauen in die modernen Kommunikationsformen bitte!!!

Des is die offizielle E- Mail addy von dem, die auch überall ausgeschrieben steht. Ich denk mal schon, dass der regelmäßig das Postfach checkt. Auf Fragen antwortet der ja auch recht schnell, wenn auch etwas wortkarg.
Aber es stimmt schon: Eine Nennbestätigung wäre schon wünschenswert. Ist ja kein Aufwand für den Herrn Meyer


----------



## mtb-trialer (20. Juni 2003)

bis morgen......


----------



## joines (20. Juni 2003)

werd wohl morgen auch anreisen, da wollt ich fragen, ob ihr nen zeitplan oder sowas habt!


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Juni 2003)

So Jungens, 

ich fahre jetzt mit meinen Ellis nach Regen (kurz vor Bischofsmais) ins Hotel. Da hab ich morgen net so nen Stress 

Wir sehen uns dann morgen früh in aller Frische zum DM-Auftakt 

Bis dann...ich freu mich!!!

@ Ronny

Ich will nicht betteln, aber bitte komm auch!!!


----------

